# Rumor: Leica Mirrorless Full Frame System Camera



## Solarflare (Aug 6, 2015)

No subforum for Leica, so it has to go here ...

New camera system from Leica rumored to be announced before the end of the year Leica News Rumors


> Full fame camera with autofocus
> New line of AF lenses
> Very good high ISO performance - probably the best in the industry
> Will be available in stores before Christmas


 Well ... yeah.

I'm surprised - but not too much. That there would be a full frame variant of the Leica T was to be expected after the Leica Q. Which is what this new system will probably be based on. So only two things are actually surprising:

- I wasnt expecting this system so soon.

- "Very good high ISO performance - probably best in the industry" - whow ! That sounds rather unlikely in my ears. Unless the use a 12 Megapixel version of the backlit Sony A7r2 sensor.

(The Leica Q btw could still tempt me if there was some firmware upgrades, as described here).


----------

